# Fishcake recipe



## salt and pepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Mashed potatoes; 1 lb- I like to use instant potato buds. The reason is because they seem to be firmer  and hold their shape better.

1 lb flaked fish (clams,shrimp,crab,trout,walleye,catfish etc.) I steam the fish and let it cool. If using canned clams, no need to cook.

1/4  cup of chopped onion or green onion (white parts)

1/8 cup dried parsley

season with salt & pepper

1 tbsp lemon or lime juice

Additional seasoning may be added- old bay,garlic powder,onion powder etc, what ever you like.

In a bowl, mix all ingredients until it is thick and sticky. You can thicken it by adding flour or bread crumbs. Shape cakes to about 1/2 inch thick,3 inch rounds. At this time, you can coat them with flour, cornstarch or bread crumbs. At this point I like to place them on a baking sheet and let them cool in the fridge for about 30 minutes to firm up. Heat Crisco or oil & butter in a pan to medium heat then cook until browned on both sides. Serve with sauce of your choice, aoili, cocktail, tarter etc.

NOTE: I have made them with "sticky rice" in lei of the mashed potatoes.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 20, 2012)

OMG .. awesome !!

I really shouldn't be here today .. I am finding so many good sounding 'new to me' recipes that I want to try them all right now !!

Thanks for this .. I imagine this would be a great one to put in a bun .. and top with those crispy onion strings and serve with those worlds best crispy potato recipes that I've found in the last few hours .. now to find that diet thread  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 20, 2012)

This sounds really good!  Thanks S&P!


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2012)

Fish cakes are a New England staple. If not hot dogs, then fish cakes on a Saturday night with baked beans. But I never thought of using other seafood. Am going to try it with clams. The one shellfish I can eat without the allergy kicking in.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds lovely, I love fish cakes


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2013)

I started to feel  hungry. So I put two small potatoes in the oven to bake. Then while they were baking I got to thinking what can I have with them. Crab Cakes! Voila! I will use one of the potatoes for the cakes. 

I opened the can of clams. I didn't want to waste the juice in it, so it is in the freezer for future use for clam chowder. I am also going to add a pinch of Better than Bullion Clam Base to the clam cakes along with Old Bay Seasoning.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> I started to feel hungry. So I put two small potatoes in the oven to bake. Then while they were baking I got to thinking what can I have with them. *Crab Cakes*! Voila! I will use one of the potatoes for the cakes.
> 
> I opened the can of clams. I didn't want to waste the juice in it, so it is in the freezer for future use for clam chowder. I am also going to add a pinch of Better than Bullion Clam Base to the clam cakes along with Old Bay Seasoning.


 
I'm confused, did you mean clam cakes?


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I'm confused, did you mean clam cakes?


 
Thank you. Yes I did. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2013)

I didn't know there was a clam base bullion, Addie.  I'm going to be looking for it.  I'll bet it would be great to use in oyster stew.  

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never heard of clam boullion either, will definely look for it!


----------



## chopper (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for this recipe.  It sounds really good!  I think Hubby would really like these.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds really good!  Thanks S&P!


I can see adding wild rice if using walleye...


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 16, 2013)

Copy and pasted.  Thanks for posting.  

I think I might be able to sneak fish onto the menu.  Mrs 40 C is afraid of fish bones. 

.40


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I've never heard of clam boullion either, will definely look for it!


 
Yes. When you first open it, don't be surprised. It almost looks like it has gone south. But it has a wonderful aroma of the sea. Make sure you read the directions before you use it. It is different from the other ones. They even had one for the lobster also. I was certainly surprised to see it also.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I can see adding wild rice if using walleye...



Oh, I bet that would be wonderful....


----------



## Addie (Mar 20, 2013)

Falkner said:


> It's really good, I also like fish cake a lot.
> This fish cake recipe is amazing for me.
> I will try this recipe on next weekend.


 
The nice thing about fish cakes is you can use almost any fish that suits yoru fancy. Even canned tuna. Although I prefer the tuna in a pouch. Less liquid and more flavor. My mother always used Cod or Haddock. Both were staples in our house. Specially salted cod.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally i do not eat fish cakes, cannot stand them, even though I love fish. On the other hand my wife hates fish, but will eat fishcakes when make them, and my recepe is very simular to this one. Go figure.


----------



## Addie (Mar 20, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Personally i do not eat fish cakes, cannot stand them, even though I love fish. On the other hand my wife hates fish, but will eat fishcakes when make them, and my recepe is very simular to this one. Go figure.


 
Fish alone can be very bland in taste. It depends on the kind of fish. Fish cakes need a lot of seasoning. If mixed with mashed  potatoes, the potatoes need to be seasoned separately. When made with bread crumbs, you need to taste the mixture before you add the egg. As we all know, fat has flavor. And there is no fat as such in fish cakes. Mackerall is a very oily fish and loaded with flavor. The same goes for sardines, salmon, etc. Other fish need all the help they can get. And that has to come from seasoning.


----------

